# Mating behavior, dominance, wth?



## Rhetoric (Jul 1, 2011)

I went to go switch some laundry and noticed Gary climbing on top of Rango. At first I didn't think much of it because they always huddle together when they sleep. Then Gary started biting at Rangos neck and trying to mount him. Rango didn't want any part of it and tried to crawl away but Gary kept at it. I sprayed Gary with the squirt bottle and he seemed to have lost interest, he went and laid down under the light.

Rango is ok, no cuts or anything from the biting. Is it normal for 2 males to be acting this way? I know they are both male, they both leave sperm plugs and I've seen both of their male parts. I'm assuming its just dominance. Gary has been driving me nuts the last few days :dodgy:. 

Its the first time I've seen this sort of behavior, I'm hoping it was just a fluke but my gut tells me there could be some problems down the road. It's weird that Gary is intimidated by Guru and hides from him but behaves like this around Rango (who is also larger).


----------



## reptastic (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you seen any jowl popping? Sounds like a dominance issue, they are at that age were they are becoming Lil tegu men, Gary may need to be seperated from rango


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 1, 2011)

no popping with those 2. guru popped at one of them when i first got them. 
ill keep a close eye on it, i'll split 'em if i see it again. gary has been a handful this week lol


----------



## reptastic (Jul 1, 2011)

I can imagine, since his Lil jail break he has picked up some confidence lol


----------

